# goin crazy



## goin_crazy (Feb 24, 2012)

i need help badly i have a very very high sex drive i am constantly wanting and needing it my wife has no sex drive at all and feels like its a chore just to shut me up 
we have only been married for 18 months prior to getting married we would go all night at least 3 times a week

i know that i am not the greatest looking guy in the world but she try to tell me its not that i 
i usualy where a full beard and the other week i sat and talked to her and she said that the beard turned her off and with out the beard i would turn her on more so i went and shaved it off for her that day 

i will say that since i was 14 i have never realy been in a commited relationship so if i couldnt get sex with one woman i would just go to the next one since i have been with her i have remaind faithfull because 1 i love her more then any woman i have ever met and 2 i married her and made the complete comitment to her and dont want to go else where i just want my wife what can i do im at wits end im starting to get depressed about it iv stopped eating most the time to try loose the excess for her im at wits end im over begging for it for weeks for her to say yes that it can happen that night then when the time comes she shuts down and wont touch me i am scared at som of the things goin thru my head couse i dont wanna be that person anymore helpme


----------

